# Bonjela?



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Koda has been biting more over the last few days, and I noticed today, after prising his jaws off my arm, that 2 of his front teeth have fallen out - this explains the excess biting......

.....is bonjela safe for dogs? good idea? We were thinking of putting some (if safe) over a toy and freezing it - what do people think??


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think dogs have the same trouble with teething pain that people have, I believe the tooth nerves are different.
If you want to use teething gel I think you should get something specifically for dogs
puppy teething gel


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I use frozen carrots for when mine are teething.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt use bonjella it was taken off the market a little while ago for babies dont know if its safe now.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Taken off the market?? Really?? I still use it!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

bonjela contains aspirin which is toxic for dogs (and babies). please use a dog one.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Just purchased the one suggested above! gotta love ebay!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't realize bonjela was taken off the market until last week. I used calgel for my boy anyway (the calpol version) 
But bonjela is still ok for adults.

Dave loves raw carrots and I bought him a puppy teething nylabone too. But Dixie keeps stealing it!

xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Personaly I wouldnt touch the stuff for a dog, to ease the teething I gave mine an ice cube still cant open the freezer door without him begging for another


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

basi said:


> I use frozen carrots for when mine are teething.


Never thought of freezing carrots. What a brill idea!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

JuNeil said:


> Never thought of freezing carrots. What a brill idea!


They love it


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I use a frozen raggie toy and ice cubes for Tilly. She loves ice cubes


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> I didn't realize bonjela was taken off the market until last week. I used calgel for my boy anyway (the calpol version)
> But bonjela is still ok for adults.
> 
> Dave loves raw carrots and I bought him a puppy teething nylabone too. But Dixie keeps stealing it!
> ...


Ashton and parsons powder is fab for teething in babies and its herbal its just rubbed into jaw and you can top it up a little more often . Our family and friends swear by it. lol.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

No need to panic as Bonjela hasn't been removed from the market. They problem was unclear labelling of their adult products which contain aspirin derivative.

Bonjela for babies doesn't contain any aspirin derivatives so is still safe to use on teething babies. Any Bonjela product marketed for adult use only will now be clearly labeled as ADULT ONLY


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I would think ice cubes are bad for puppies, as too many for a human can lead to stomach aches, will dogs get a stomach ache from too many ice cubes?

I like the idea of freezing carrots though, but will need to do some research into how many carrots is tolerent.


----------



## lollymagoo (Jun 30, 2009)

BONJELA AND BONJELA TEETHING GEL ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS I THINK U ALL MIGHT BE A BIT CONFUSED.

you should never give a baby ordinary bonjela, it does not contain asprin....it contains salicylate salts which have the same affect on the body as asprin. baby teething bonjela contains no salicylate salts so is therefore safe for babies, although im unsure for puppies.


----------



## kazters (Jul 31, 2010)

now willow is 4 months on sunday this week she has lost 4 front teeth two at the top and two at the bottom. she is in a lot of pain i think because she is staying away from her chew toys and carrots that she was munching on last week. 

we are looking for something to help her she didnt like the puppy teething gel, 

i saw baby teething poweders in the chemest but not sure if they are ok for her. 

she yelped in her sleep and is very bitie - the vet on friday said that they are in a lot of pain when teething (who can blame them)

any ideas, she wimpers with her chews, nybones, kongs ETC spends all her time with her softtoys


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought I would Bump this one up as there seem to be an awful lot of new puppies around at the moment !!!!
A few ideas :-
Ice Cubes....... which numbs the gums
Frozen Carrot
A Face cloth.... rolled up and frozen.... very soft to chew on
and you can re-freeze it again and again
A Rope Toy..... perhaps soaked in a little weak gravy then Frozen
Nylabone Toys
Rawhide
you can actually buy teething toys also especially for the freezer..

Good luck.......... anyone got anymore ideas.... ???
Pamx


----------

